# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  EDICIÓN DVD DE NADA X AQUI

## Miguel Díaz

Hola a todos,

Como ya comente en otro post hace bien poco, los amigos de la dama, han elaborado una página con los videos de nadaxaqui y shalakabula.

Pues bien, he confeccionado unos DVD con dichos capitulos recortando las actuaciones individualmente, y he creado un menu interactivo para seleccionar las escenas y demás.

Os adjunto un pantallazo del menu para ver que os parece.

Los DVDs contienen 3 capitulos cada uno, y solo tengo echos los dos primeros volumenes (vol1: capitulos 1-2-3, y vol2: capitulos 4-5-6).

Si alguno estaís interesado en que os lo pase, lo haría encantado y gratis evidentemente.

Comentarme lo que sea a traves de este post y NO por mensajes privados.

Un saludo.

----------


## ignoto

¿A quien hay que matar para conseguir uno?

----------


## Platiquini

¡¡¡¡YO LOS QUIERO!!!!  :D

----------


## sertxos83

a mi me gustaria conseguir uno


saludos

----------


## ExTrEm0

Maldecirás el día en que has puesto este post. YO LO QUIERO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Otro que quiere   :Wink:  

Ya nos informaras.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

En fin.... mándamelos con la mafia rusa.

----------


## gomobel

Si no es mucha molestia, quiero los dos volúmenes de Nada X Aqui

Ya nos dirás algo.

Muchas gracias por el tiempo que has invertido -que no perdido- en esto, 

Fernando

----------


## Miguel Díaz

> Maldecirás el día en que has puesto este post. YO LO QUIERO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Estoy convencido de ello, pero la verdad me parece mal, hacer los DVDs y quedarmelos en mi casa en plan Gollum!!!   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Lo que podemos hacer es lo siguiente, ver por zonas geográficas que gente quiere los dvd, y enviarselos a un representante de cada zona.

A la gente de madrid, como el compi sertxos83, pues todo sería quedar un dia y pasar el dvd a todos los de madrid que lo quieran a la vez, y depaso pues unas cañas.

Un saludo.

----------


## gomobel

Buena idea, así lo hacemos en un foro de numismática del que también soy usuario.

Yo me apunto para Zaragoza, si hay alguien más, bien, si no da igual. 

Ya nos dirás algo, si te debemos algo por el envío o eso (además de darte las gracias) y demás. Mi dirección te la enviaría por mp.

Un saludo

Fernando

PD: Si queréis y no las hace Miguel :D cuando acabe esta semana los exámenes me pongo con un diseño de las portadas... Un saludo!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> A la gente de madrid, como el compi sertxos83, pues todo sería quedar un dia y pasar el dvd a todos los de madrid que lo quieran a la vez, y depaso pues unas cañas.


Mucho poner por las nubes el servicio de TeiendaMagia, pero todavía tienen mucho que aprender. Miguel no sólo te da el material, sino que te lo lleva en mano (Zona centro) y te invita a unas cervezas. ¡OLE!

----------


## curioso

*gomobel*, uno más de Zaragoza que se apunta.  :Wink:  
Impresionante recopìlación *Miguel*.

Saludos

----------


## kalandraka

Yo no es que los quiera. Los necesito!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! por prescipción médica asique no puedes negarmelos  :Wink1:  o mis secuelas quedarán en tu conciencia por los siglos de los siglos

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Miguel: NECESITAS URGENTEMENTE UN MANAGER. (Me autonombro).

A ver, señores (y señoritas preferentemente). Indicad claramente los que sois de Madrid. Haremos un cupo en función de la capacidad de la tostadora de Miguel. 

Quien quiera su copia, aparte de haberlo indicado o indicarlo próximamente, deberá presentarse el día 16 a las 21 horas en la TAberna Lizarrán del centro comercial Caprabo, en Tres Cantos. Debe llevar, documetno acreditativo de que es quien dijo ser y dinerillo para pagar unas cervecitas al equipo gestor (Miguel: Autor, O'Malley: Manager, Mr  Poza: Amenización, Carlos: porque sí...)

Los DVD's se entregarán en mano y se aprovechará el evento para convertirlo en quedada mágica.

Las chicas están exentas de invitarnos a cervezas... si nos dejan llevarles el desayuno a la cama.... :twisted:

----------


## zarkov

Yo me apunto al DVD y sobre todo a las cañas. Buena manera de conocernos.

----------


## ignoto

Habrá una segunda entrega en algún lugar indeterminado de Valencia con paella cocinada por algún ser misterioso y refrescos a litros (no puedo beber debido a un error médico, cometí el error de acudir a una consulta con los resultados de unos análisis que me hice también por error).

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

¿Paella de Marisco? ¿Habra 'chatinas'? Contesta sólo a la segunda pregunta.


----- 

Me pregunto en qué 'círculo' hay que meter el FP para descubrir su secreto...  :Oops:

----------


## ignoto

Respecto a lo del círculo... ¿Qué parte de "No preguntes" no entendiste?


¿Marisco en una paella? 

¡Blasfemia!

Eso es como llamar maestro de cartomagia a David Blaine.

La paella ya no se puede hacer con ratas de la albufera y pato, se sustituyen por conejo y pollo (¡Qué le vamos a hacer!) pero ponerle marisco sería como hecharle guisantes o pimiento.

¿En Madrid hacéis cocido madrileño con percas de río?

Nota: La paella es el caldero, se llama así al arroz que se cocina con ese chisme. Una paellera es una señora que cocina o fabrica paellas. Un paellero es lo que en castellano se llama barbacoa. La traducción literal de paella es "sartén".

----------


## juantxo

leccion de gastronomia valenciana...  jeje eso me ha gustado ignoto que ya era hora de quitarle cosas a la paella que te das un paso por las capitales y le echan de todo...

bueno entrando en el tema: llegaran copias a valencia no?? que se nos avise por favor...

gracias por las molestias...  :Smile1:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Ignoto:

1.- No entendí lo que venía entre las admiraciones.
2.- Siempre he sido un blasfemo. Me encanta provocar.
3.- Llamar 'Maestro de la catomagia' a David Blaine no es una blasfemia, es una soplapollez.
4.- Ni soy de Madrid ni hago cocido madrileño.
5.- Conozco perfectamente la diferencia entre 'Paella: Recipiente en el que se cocina...', 'Paellera: Persona que cocina...' y 'Paella: Por extensión todo arroz cocinado en una paella..' Pero gracias por ponerlo, siempre hay alguien que necesita aprender.
6.- ¿Qué parte de 'contesta sólo a la segunda pregunta' no has entendido? ¿Habrá o no habrá 'Chatinas'? ¿EIN?

----------


## Alex87

yo estoy interesado en el dvd ya q por desgracia no he podido seguir el            programa por incompatibilidad de horarios. una idea buenisima recopilarlos.

----------


## vcopola

Solo a modo de idea, se podrian colgar en alguna pagina de descargas al estilo megaupload y rapidshare.
Si alguien le interesa, tengo todos los capitulos hasta hoy, pero no tan currados como estos, yo tan solo los grabo a rosca fija jejeje
Un saludo

----------


## torkano

A mi tambien me interesarian los dos volumenes de Nada x Aqui.

Muchas Gracias

----------


## _[amigo]_

Me quedo con la opcion que propone "vcopola", si quereis podeis hacer lo otro tambien(por eso de quedar y tal), pero a mi me vendria mucho mejor descargarlos de internet ya que mi situacion geografica esta desierta de magos :(.

Se que solo es una idea pero espero que se convierta en un metodo de compartir este material, un saludo a todos  :Wink1:

----------


## sertxos83

me parece fenomenal lo que dice Miguel Díaz, si vas a la sei podiams quedar en la puerta que lo tengo a lado de casa, si sigue siendo en os bajos de opañel xd


saludos

----------


## vsalberto

A mi también me interesan, y la verdad si van con el formato que dice miguel mejor que mejor. Los suelo ver los martes y como son por la mañanita a veces me pierdo el pricipio jeje. 

Yo soy de cerquita de Bilbao, y no se si alguien más los pedirá por aquí. 

Pero si se puede (no se como va eso de correos) puedes mandarmelos y te pago los gastos contrarrembolso o como se hagan esas cosas.

Y sino, si lo cuelgas, pos me los bajo y los quemo yo :P

Saludos.

----------


## kalandraka

ya me habeis fastidiado que estoy de exams y lo que salir de casa no lo estilo yo en estas epocas, estoy con un palido mas mono.......... jajaja
otra idea es simplemente colgar los dvds en la mulita y que cada uno se los tueste a su manera, a mi es que me gusta poco hecho.
Aunque lo de las cañitas nunca esta de mas, pero esta vez no podra ser por mi parte  :-(

----------


## sertxos83

tambien lo que podiamos hacer es cuando algunos de nosotros lo tengamos, colgarlo en el emule (censurado, conocido programa de pares) a manera de que hayan varias fuentes yponer por aqui los enlaces y en otros foros de gente que le mole la magia


saludos

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Miguel,  ¿que ha pasado con los capítulos 11 y 12?

¿Sabes si los tienen o si los colgarán?

Un beso!

----------


## logan21

Hola buenas, como tendria que hacerlo para conseguirlos? 
Cualquier cosa lo comentas
Un saludo

----------


## ExTrEm0

> otra idea es simplemente colgar los dvds en la mulita y que cada uno se los tueste a su manera, a mi es que me gusta poco hecho.


Yo creo que esa es la mejor solución, y si quieren los que vivan en Madrid (creo que Miguel Díaz es de Madrid ¿no?) pues quedan entre ustedes y eso... No sé, creo yo. Nos lo bajamos de la mula o torrent o lo que sea y ya está...

----------


## Platiquini

Yo es que no tengo internet en casa ahora y la cosa va para largo. O sea, que a mí me convendría tener un dvd ya hecho.

----------


## ignoto

Yo pongo la paella, las chatinas las traen los forasteros.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Yo creo que esa es la mejor solución, y si quieren los que vivan en Madrid (creo que Miguel Díaz es de Madrid ¿no?) pues quedan entre ustedes y eso... No sé, creo yo. Nos lo bajamos de ******* o torrent o lo que sea y ya está...


Se te ve el plumero, tu lo que quieres es ahorrarte la invitación a cevezas. !RÁCANO¡ :evil: 



 :Lol:

----------


## ExTrEm0

> Iniciado por ExTrEm0
> 
> Yo creo que esa es la mejor solución, y si quieren los que vivan en Madrid (creo que Miguel Díaz es de Madrid ¿no?) pues quedan entre ustedes y eso... No sé, creo yo. Nos lo bajamos de ******* o torrent o lo que sea y ya está...
> 
> 
> Se te ve el plumero, tu lo que quieres es ahorrarte la invitación a cevezas. !RÁCANO¡ :evil:


Jajjajaja ojalá pudiera tomar algo con ustedes, pero soy de Las Palmas... Ojalá fuera yo de alguna de las grandes ciudades (Madrid, Barcelona) y tener una SEI y quedar con la gente del foro   :Wink1:

----------


## magic-carlos

Enhorabuena por el curro. Yo personalmente me estoy bajando los capítulos de la mula pero tenerlos ordenados con menú y todo en DVD's se sale  :Wink:  

Si se hace una quedada veré si me puedo pasar...

Saludos!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Jajjajaja ojalá pudiera tomar algo con ustedes, pero soy de Las Palmas... Ojalá fuera yo de alguna de las grandes ciudades (Madrid, Barcelona) y tener una SEI y quedar con la gente del foro


Ya... el viejo truco de que no te pilla a mano... sois todos iguales, unos rajados. Así te muerda un tiburón los pinganillos reproductivos la próxima vez que acudas a una playa.

----------


## ExTrEm0

> Iniciado por ExTrEm0
> 
> Jajjajaja ojalá pudiera tomar algo con ustedes, pero soy de Las Palmas... Ojalá fuera yo de alguna de las grandes ciudades (Madrid, Barcelona) y tener una SEI y quedar con la gente del foro  
> 
> 
> Ya... el viejo truco de que no te pilla a mano... sois todos iguales, unos rajados. Así te muerda un tiburón los pinganillos reproductivos la próxima vez que acudas a una playa.


Jajajajaa    :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Mago Habibi

Uno más para la lista !!!    :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Muchas gracias Miguel.

----------


## joepc

A mi me interesa mas las imagenes que has utilizado para hacer el menu que el DVD, ya que tenia pensado hacerme uno yo mismo.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

IGNOTO: ¿Cómo te gustan las chatinas?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Uno más para la lista


¿Para la del DVD o la de la Paella con Chatinas? Porque se te ve joven así que te prevengo que no llevaremos chatinas para ti. (Eso no te libra de llevar chatinas de 18 para los demás, ¿comprendes?)

----------


## ignoto

Imponentes.
Como mínimo, como Mar Saura.

----------


## Dow

LOS QUIERO! LOS QUIERO!

ya sé que no está bien visto escribir en mayúsculas, que es como gritar, pero es que lo grito!


una cosa, no es plan de que vayas repartiendo dvds a mansalva, creo que a cambio podríamos darte tantos dvds virgen como dvds nos des, no? y si se te tiene que invitar a cañas, pues también jejeje


salud!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Imponentes... como Mar Saura.


¿Y si son normalitas, pero marchosas?

----------


## Miguel Díaz

> Miguel,  ¿que ha pasado con los capítulos 11 y 12?
> 
> ¿Sabes si los tienen o si los colgarán?
> 
> Un beso!


Estan en ello, en un par de dias han comentado que estaran.

En cuanto al resto de gente, simplemente si estaís interesados poner un mensaje poniendo de que ciudad sois para organizar un envio por zona geográfica.

Mañana voy a informarme de como hacer los envios de forma que se pueda pagar en destino y os comento.

Mientras estoy acabando el vol.3 el cual supongo que tambien querreís y ya que liamos el tema de enviar todo, pues envio los 3 a cada ciudad.

Un saludo.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Miguel...... míra que eres maleducado. 3 de Diamantes te ha mandado un beso y tu no le das ni una palmadita en el culo.. ainsssssss

----------


## ignoto

A ver, a ver, que nos estamos alejando de lo importante.

Volvamos a discutir el tema de las chatinas (y que alguno se ocupe también del Viagra, por caridad hacia los pobres ancianos que andamos por el mundo), quien las trae y de qué calidad.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Volvamos a discutir el tema de las chatinas...quien las trae y de qué calidad.


¡Qué obsesión, Miquelarena! bueno, yo puedo avisar a varias conocidas de la zona. A cambio espero un rico arroz en paella en el CIVAC. Lo que no garantizo es que todas las chatinas se presten a la postrer celebración horizontal del evento. Eso que se lo trabaje cada uno.

----------


## gomobel

Miguel, yo ya te he mandado un privado. El mejor modo de envío barato es por carta certificada.

Un saludo

Fernando

----------


## Miguel Díaz

¿Pero se puede pagar a contrareembolso?

Si alguno sabeís algo al respecto, me ahorro la llamada a correos mañana por la mañana.   :Lol:  

Un saludo.

----------


## Platiquini

Ya viene en mi perfil, pero te recuerdo que soy de Toledo. Un saludo.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Por si no me hubiera metido bastante en un lio, ahí van las portadas de los dos primeros DVDs para poner los dientes largos, largos, largos... jejeje.

Un saludo.

PD: Si alguien quisiera utilizar las portadas que aqui publico, con otros fines diferentes a servir de portada para los DVDs que comentamos, me da igual que quiteís mi nombre, pero si os pediría que en ningún caso quiteís el de JinRoh y Javier Arroyo que se han currado subir los capitulos uno a uno a la web que os publique hace tiempo. Gracias.

----------


## Damael

[quote="Miguel Díaz"]¿Pero se puede pagar a contrareembolso?

Sí que se puede, Miguel, lo que pasa es que tendrías que poner un contrareembolso de lo que cueste el envío más los gastos. Ejemplo: Envío a X ciudad = 10 euros. Tus gastos = 5 euros. Pues reembolso de 15 euros.
Saludos, y por supuesto, yo me apunto   :Lol:

----------


## gomobel

Tienes razón, contrareembolso es una lata. Yo me hago cargo de la carta certificada para zaragoza, pero simplemente dime cómo prefieres que te la paque: Paypal (luego con el dinero "virtual" podrás comprar en internet, si no lo concoces), transferencia, giro (si no es muy caro...)

Enfin, de mil maneras. Arreglo pagos con finlandia para que me manden monedas no me voy a arreglar con uno de madrid   :Lol:  ¡Hombre ya! Jajaja

Ya que tienes hechas las portadas (no me has dado tiempo a colgar mi versión que supuestamente haría el jueves :D) plis mándame el jpg en tamaño completo. Como recomendación, podrías poner en cada volumen los capítulos que contiene. jeje. (Los episodios estrictos de las temporadas, es decir: 1-2-3 y 4-5-6, por si no se me entiende  8)   ) 


Bueno, muchas gracias por todo, mi dirección la tienes en la bandeja de privados, para el pago envíame un ídem y lo hablamos. 

Un saludo!

Fernando

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Hola Gomobel, oido cocina.

Por cierto, A TODOS:

El fin de semana haré recuento de la gente que ha pedido el dvd, haré una lista de los envios que hay que hacer, para así ir UNA SOLA VEZ a correos. Hasta entonces no haré ningun envio.

Si posteriormente alguien se interesa por los DVDs los podréis conseguir a traves del representante de vuestra ciudad. Esto parece Eurovisión!!!

Un saludo.

----------


## gomobel

Vale Miguel, gracias.

Cuando tengas la lista ponla al hilo, no vaya a ser que se apunten más mañ@s.

Por cierto, *zaragozanos* que os apuntéis para lo del disco (o los discos) mandadme un mp si no os importa que los reciba yo y eso

Un saludo, que ganas tengo de que hagas ya los otros volúmenes :D Ya que -por desgracia  :( - este sábado acaba la temporada (creo) así por lo menos tendremos los programas en un estante bien a mano

Un saludo a todos!

Fernando

----------


## _[amigo]_

De la opcion de colgarlo en internet para descargarlo pasamos no?? :(

Pues entonces me temo que me quedo sin turron pa reyes(los videos) jeje.
Bueno, haber si podemos hacerlo de alguna manera menos liosa aunque sea mas pesada para el que lo descarga(en este caso yo), ya dije que no me faborece demasiado el envio por correo.

Un saludo :Wink1:

----------


## ExTrEm0

YO lo quiero pero me da que soy el único de Las Palmas así que... lo veo chungo. Si quieres puedes colgarlo en la mula o si tienes Servidor FTP me lo descargo por FTP . Un saludo!!!

----------


## yiye_05

Para mí una solucion sería que subieses a una web de hosting o a la de jinroh mismamente los archivos de menú y eso y las caratulas en jpeg completo y así cada uno se lo graba. 

Por otra parte en la portada abajo en la cabecera del programa aumentaría el contraste para que siguiese la linea del resto de la portada.


Un saludo yiye


PD: El 11 y el 12 los estoy subiendo a la web de jinroh, mañana estarán.

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo me apunto. Ya puestos... 

 Pero eso de quedar a las 21 horas un sábado que trabajamos tantos (y peor aún un domingo que trabajamos más) con cañas, chatinas y todo el dolor de cabeza y sequedad general que eso genera va a ser que no...

 A ver si va Dow y le convenzo para que me recoja los míos o algo así  8)

----------


## sertxos83

pues miguel lo que veas para quedar en madrid di sitio y fecha y nos intentaremos pasar, detodos modos creo que seria conveniente pagarte algo por los dvds ,por que vas a tener que grabar unos cuantos xdd


saludos

----------


## kalandraka

A mi lo mas comodo y barato para todos me parece colgarlo en algun sitio.
Y aparte si quereis quedar pues de p m., no veis que asi os podreis tomar las cañas a dos manos, si no tendreis una ocupada con el dvd je je je

----------


## nakis667

Solo una pregunta, ¿ cuántos capítulos de nadaxaquí hay en total ?.

----------


## jacin

Yo tambien los quiero...  :Oops:  

Aunque los tengo casi todos descargados ese curro de Miguel es digno de tenerlo.

Por cierto cuando los tenga si alguien de Alicante los quiere solo tiene que pedirmelos  :Wink:

----------


## Miguel Díaz

nakis667,

Esta temporada tiene 13 capitulos. Por tanto supongo que saldran 3 DVDs de 3 capitulos cada uno, y un DVD con 4 capitulos.

Ya hay firmada otra temporada mas de otros 14 capitulos, pero eso ya es otra historia...   :Wink:  

Solo informaros que solo me queda por maquetar el capitulo 9, por tanto durante el día de hoy espero poder disponer del 3er DVD listo para que el fin de semana hagamos recuento y haga los envios el lunes.

En cuanto a la gente de Madrid, y dado que somos muchos para ponernos de acuerdo, voy a lanzar una fecha y hora para la quedada a ver si funciona.

Sabado 17 de Junio 20:00 en la plaza de Colón (en la esquina del museo de cera).

Hagan juego...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## zarkov

> Miguel: ¡
> Quien quiera su copia, aparte de haberlo indicado o indicarlo próximamente, deberá presentarse el día 16 a las 21 horas en la TAberna Lizarrán del centro comercial Caprabo, en Tres Cantos. Debe llevar, documetno acreditativo de que es quien dijo ser y dinerillo para pagar unas cervecitas al equipo gestor (Miguel: Autor, O'Malley: Manager, Mr  Poza: Amenización, Carlos: porque sí...)
> Los DVD's se entregarán en mano y se aprovechará el evento para convertirlo en quedada mágica.


Yo me había tomado en serio lo que decía O'Malley   :Oops:  

El sábado 17 me viene bien.
Saludos.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

ES QUE ERA EN SERIO!!!!!!!!!!! 

Nos solemos reunir viernes alternos en Tres CAtos en el lugar indicado. No sé porqué ha salido Miguel con lo de Colón (Imagino que ha buscado un sitio céntrico, que está bien mirado).

En cualquier caso sigue en pié la quedada del viernes 16, en la que seréis bienvenidos.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Sr. O'Malley, tienes toda la razón:

Cambio de planes, 

Cita Viernes 16 a las 20:30 en la cervecería el Lizarrán en el Centro Comercial de Tres Cantos.

Un saludo.

----------


## rafa cama

Si aún se puede, yo quiero los DVD`s.

En caso afirmativo, los recogerán y pagarán en mi nombre (así, por asalto) Carlos o Mr. Poza y me los darán el sábado en Artépolis (todo esto, sin avisar a los susodichos).

Un saludín.

----------


## correka

YO LOS QUIEROO TAMBIEN!!!!
Saludos.

----------


## zarkov

Una inocente pregunta:
¿A lo del viernes se puede llevar a la "legítima"?

Es que a mí no me dejan salir solo por las noches  :-(

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> ¿A lo del viernes se puede llevar a la "legítima"?


¡SE DEBE! Y si tiene amigas.. ¡MEJOR!

(No os engañéis, que yo estoy casado. Lo digo por los chavales que frecuentan los encuentros.)

----------


## salsoul

> PD: El 11 y el 12 los estoy subiendo a la web de jinroh, mañana estarán.


cual es la web de jinroh?

No hay posibilidad de que nadie los cuelgue en la burra o algo por el estilo en descarga directa?

----------


## angelquillo

salsoul en el ares hay unos cuantos,  por si te sirve 

saludos

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Hola a todos,

Debido a la avalancha de gente interesada en los DVDs, CIERRO EL GRIFO a partir de este momento.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
¿QUIEN RECIBIRÁ LOS 3 DVDS?
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

A continuación resumó los envios que realizaré el próximo Lunes 19 de Junio (gente que no vive en Madrid):

TOLEDO	Marcos el mago
BARAKALDO	Vsalberto
MALAGA	Damael
LAS PALMAS DE GRAN CANARIA	Extremo
ZARAGOZA	Gomobel (se lo deberás pasar a Curioso)
ALICANTE	Jacin
XIRIVELLA	Ignoto
ALGECIRAS	Correka
GIRONA	Logan21

Para todos aquellos residentes en Madrid, realizaré las copias que pueda, las cuales entregaré SOLO en mano a aquel que se digne a presentarse en el Lizarrán el próximo viernes día 16 de Junio. Los que no podaís venir tendreís la posibilidad de que os lo grabe cualquiera de los que si que vengan. Esto nos lleva a la frase: "el que quiera FISH que se moje el ASS".

Quedan pendientes por contestarme con sus correspondientes ciudades: Daniel Quiles, torkano y Mago Habibi. Si sus direcciones coinciden con alguno de los envios ya enumerados, deberán contactar con el susodicho representante para que se lo copie. SI alguno de ellos es de Madrid, recordar que no se harán envios a Madrid.

Comentar por favor, que solo haré los envios que acabo de comentar, ni uno mas. Ahora se entenderá el motivo.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
¿CUANTO CUESTAN LOS DVDS?
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

- Coste de los 3 DVD: 0,90 €
- Coste del envio (Correos): 1,02 € (sin seguro, sin contrareembolso, vamos!!! lo mas economico que hay!!)
- Coste en horas que he hechado: uff!!! No quiero ni pensarlo.

En resumen, NO VOY A COBRAR NADA DE NADA, y el motivo es el siguiente. Si lo mando contrareembolso, va a costar entorno a 10€ cada envio, cosa que veo bastante estupida. Por otro lado, comentar que estos DVDs no se habrían podido elaborar si no fuera por la publicación de los videos por parte de yiye, jinroh, javier arroyo, y otra gente de la dama de forma COMPLETAMENTE ALTRUISTA.

Considerese un regalo por mi parte a toda la gente del foro, que cada dia colabora ayudando en las dudas que nos surgen a los principiantes como yo. No quiero lagrímas ni llantos...

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Una vez recibaís los DVDs os mandaré un privado a cada uno con mi dirección aquí en Madrid, para posible donativos, jamones, etc... Es broma! Es que algunos me la habeís pedido y no quiero poner remitente en los envios. 

(Comentar que me encanta el pata negra, los billetes de 100€, 200€ y 500€, y que me hace falta una tele de plasma para el salón)

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
¿QUE TAL SON LOS DVDS?
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pues la verdad, como los he parido yo, me parecen la bomba.

Tienen todas y cada una de las actuaciones de los 9 primeros capitulos de nada por aqui en una calidad razonablemente buena.

El único fallo que le encuentro es que debido a tipo de edición realizada en los DVDS cuando se termina de reproducir una actuación o escena concreta, el dvd vuelve al menu principal. La unica forma de solucionar esto sería que todo el dvd fuera un único fichero de video, y crear marcas de capitulos tipo dvd. Francamente, y dado que lo considero un DVD de estudio y no una pelicula, creo que esta carencia tampoco es para tanto.

En cuanto a las portadas, si me da tiempo os enviaré las 3 portadas dobladitas con cuidado en el sobre para que no tengaís ni que imprimirlas.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
¿COMO COMPLETAREMOS LA COLECCION CON EL DVD Nº 4?
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lo publicaré en pe-dos-pe para que todo el mundo lo pueda descargar.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
¿ALGO MAS QUE COMENTAR?
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pues si, que agradezco los agradecimientos que me habeís dado por privado, y que espero que os guste la edición de estos dvds.

Como decía nuestro amigo Pepe Carrol:

"Si os gusta el DVD, mi nombre es Miguel Díaz. Si no os gusta mi nombre es Antonio Perez".

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Un abrazo para todos.

----------


## Dow

> ... 
> 
> Cita Viernes 16 a las 20:30 en la cervecería el Lizarrán en el Centro Comercial de Tres Cantos.
> 
> Un saludo.



pero pero pero, a Tres Cantos no sé ir por transporte público, y además... es el primer día de las fiestas de torrete! por qué no viene todo el mundo aquí? jiji y antes de esa hora estaré en los estudios de telecinco como público de Caiga Quien Caiga...


Eidan, me parece a mi que no voy a ir a por tus DVDs... hablaré con Jaume a ver si él quiere, pero hay que conseguir que se acuerde jejeje


salud!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Lo publicaré en pe-dos-pe...


Cochino.

----------


## Dow

bueno, me parece que tendré que racanear a alguien para que me los copie jiji

aun así, tio, es un detalle enorme por parte tuya y de todos los que han subido los videos y han ayudado en ello, porque has dicho que no querías llantos, que sino...


Eidan, ya sabes a quién podemos, y qué leches, debemos obligar para ir y racanearle, no? además, que aun tiene mi Stigmata  :-( , Vendetta, Jaume, Vendetta! muahahaha


salud!

----------


## correka

> Hola a todos,
> 
> En resumen, NO VOY A COBRAR NADA DE NADA, y el motivo es el siguiente. Si lo mando contrareembolso, va a costar entorno a 10€ cada envio, cosa que veo bastante estupida. Por otro lado, comentar que estos DVDs no se habrían podido elaborar si no fuera por la publicación de los videos por parte de yiye, jinroh, javier arroyo, y otra gente de la dama de forma COMPLETAMENTE ALTRUISTA.
> 
> Considerese un regalo por mi parte a toda la gente del foro, que cada dia colabora ayudando en las dudas que nos surgen a los principiantes como yo. No quiero lagrímas ni llantos...


 :(  :(  :(  Gracias amigo, me comprometo a invitarte a unas birras cuando pase por madrid, algo es algo.
Saludos magicos

----------


## Damael

Yo invito al pescaíto frito aderezado con unas malacitanas al natural sobre un lecho de pétalos de rosas. Toma ya, a ver quien lo supera. Que pelotaaaaaa......

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Ignoto, y al final con las chatinas que pasa ¿?¿?

 :Wink:   :Lol:

----------


## ignoto

Yo era el de la paella, el de las chatinas es el fantasma ese...

----------


## kalandraka

Aunque soy de Madrid no creo que pueda ir a recogerlos, de todas formas muchas gracias por el esfuerzo Miguel.
Y desde aqui me encomiendo,ya que no conozco a nadie, a algun alma caritativa que se apiade de este humilde novato y apañe conmigo alguna forma de que lleguen a mi o llegue yo a ellos je jeje

----------


## sertxos83

yo tampoco podre ir a recogerlos, esta asemanaq curro de tarde asin que me es imposible acercarme, si alguien me los puede grabar luego y quedar por madrid se lo agradeceria muchisimo


saludos

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Yo era el de la paella, el de las chatinas es el fantasma ese...


Ignoto: Por alusiones, me tocas los $#@¬€@#...

Mantengo mi palabra: Para la paella de Valencia yo llevo las chatinas.. para todos menos para tí.

----------


## gaga

a mi me gustaria del 4 pa' lante, 4 inclusiove, muchas gracias.

----------


## gomobel

> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ¿QUIEN RECIBIRÁ LOS 3 DVDS?
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ZARAGOZA	Gomobel (se lo deberás pasar a Curioso)



Vale. Si te es mucha molestia manda sólo una copia de cada y ya se los copiaré yo a Curioso. Si no te importa, entoces manda ya todas las copias   :Oops:   :Oops:  jejeje.

Para lo de las portadas a mí con que me las mandes por mail me vale, si tienes tiempo y las quieres mandar impresas bien, pero vamos, a mí no me importa imprimirlas.




> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ¿CUANTO CUESTAN LOS DVD?
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> En resumen, NO VOY A COBRAR NADA DE NADA,


  :Wink:  Gracias de nuevo, te debo una. ¿no? si algún día voy por madrid te aviso antes por privado y te invito a algo. O si algún día hago yo algún dvd :D alguna portada (¿porqué no :D?) o tengo cualquier cosa que pueda interesarte, te costará lo mismo que me han costado a mi los dvd.

 :Smile1:  




> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ¿COMO COMPLETAREMOS LA COLECCION CON EL DVD Nº 4?
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Lo publicaré en pe-dos-pe para que todo el mundo lo pueda descargar.


Vale, el cuarto dvd por pedospé, jeje. Ya nos darás el link de la mulita cuando esté listo (¡aún falta un capítulo por emitir!) y lo bajaremos :D
Podrías hacer un rar o algo con la imagen del dvd y de paso meterle las carátulas :D así ya un completo jejje

No, en serio, muchas gracias

Un saludo

Fer

----------


## YaGo

Tío, tío, tío, ¡que yo he llegado tarde!

Vaya, ¡me he quedado fuera!

Tendré que hablar con mis sicarios para que me consigan uno en algún momento  :twisted: 

Yo ando de exámenes y como que me es imposible irme hasta Tres Cantos. Veré que puedo hacer.

----------


## Ella

estamos igual yago, de examenes...y para colmo en una semana los dos viviremos fuera de madrid, entonces tenemos que ir a madrid en bus para luego pillar el tren o bus a tres cantos   :Lol:  
quedada madrileña despues de los examenes!! jajaja o barbacoa en mi casa   :Wink:

----------


## ExTrEm0

> barbacoa en mi casa


No des ideas, no des ideas....

----------


## Sombrero

A mi me gustaria conseguir uno...

Gracias por adelantado

----------


## Alex87

yo no voy a poder ir a recogerlos porq mis padres no me dejan. alguien me puede hacer el favor de pasarme los DVD`s de la manera q sea?incluso puede ser en mano(por supuesto pagaria lo q hiciera falta) pero q haya metro.
muxas gracias

----------


## Goreneko

yo tambien (y creo que todo el foro)

----------


## bjaltamira

pues eso q yo tambien me apunto a eso de los dvd.

Vsalberto yo soy de Bilbo, si llegan para aqui ya quedaremos OK?

----------


## Dow

> barbacoa en mi casa




queda escrito eh, una quedada para los que no pudieron hacer la primera quedada, y barbacoa en casa de Ella, no? jiji

----------


## sertxos83

lo de una segunda quedada en madrid no me parece mal


saludos

----------


## jacin

> Iniciado por ignoto
> 
> Yo era el de la paella, el de las chatinas es el fantasma ese...
> 
> 
> Ignoto: Por alusiones, me tocas los $#@¬€@#...
> 
> Mantengo mi palabra: Para la paella de Valencia yo llevo las chatinas.. para todos menos para tí.


Me encanta ver a dos amigos decirse cosas bonitas,jejejeje
 :P  :P

----------


## vsalberto

> pues eso q yo tambien me apunto a eso de los dvd.
> 
> Vsalberto yo soy de Bilbo, si llegan para aqui ya quedaremos OK?


OK. A mi me mandará una copia, cuando la reciba te hago una copia a ti y ya quedamos un día por Bilbo no te preocupes.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

¿Quién te ha dicho que somos amigos? ¡Ni de coña chaval! Un tipo como Ignoto no puede tener amigos.












(Hay que ser 'mu buena gente' para merecerse ser considerado su amigo  :Wink:  )

----------


## Ella

yo soy amiga de todos los hombres sin ecepcion  :twisted: 
soy gente, soy gente!!

----------


## Platiquini

¿¿Amigo mio también??  :D  No lo pregunto porque no me considere hombre, ehhhhhhh.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Hola a todos,

Ayer acabe el DVD nº 3 (por tanto entre los 3 dvds tenemos los 9 primeros capitulos editados), y por fin hoy me voy a poner a grabar como un cosaco DVDs. Ya tengo los sobres de correos, los sellos y todo.

El lunes sin falta me paso por correos y los mando todos.

Un saludo.

----------


## logan21

Eres un monstruo tio. Ya te lo dije en el privado, pero lo repito. Gracias por el currazo de montar los dvd, por que yo he echo bastantes para mi hermana y lleva su tiempo.
Pues nada, cualquier cosa solo la tienes que pedir (absternese graciosillos  :Wink1:  

Un saludo  :P

----------


## Platiquini

Miguel Díaz, eres el vivo ejemplo de la generosidad desinteresada. Tú pediste un aplauso para mí por mis dos vídeos... Yo pido para ti dos aplausos y medio.  :D

----------


## Miguel Díaz

:(  :(  :(  :( 

Eso me ha llegao!!!

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Lo hago encantado en serio, lo iba a hacer para mi de todas todas, y francamente poderlo compartir con gente de toda España para que puedan disfrutarlo igual que yo es todo un honor.

Un abrazo para todos.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

¡Y TANTO QUE ES UN MONSTRUO! A las reuniones le obligamos a venir con paasmontañas, porque no hay quien le aguante el careto....




 :Lol:

----------


## Felipe

Miguel, aunque no te he pedido los DVD (porque he grabado todos los capítulos hasta ahora) no quiero dejar pasar la ocasión para alabar tu generosidad con el foro.

Muchas gracias y un saludo.

----------


## bender the offender

Jo*** que detallazo. Yo tambien los quiero. Que hay que hacer? Donde se pagan?

----------


## bender the offender

Soy de Coruña. Alguien mas los pidio por aqui?

----------


## Miguel Díaz

> Hola a todos,
> 
> Debido a la avalancha de gente interesada en los DVDs, CIERRO EL GRIFO a partir de este momento.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ¿QUIEN RECIBIRÁ LOS 3 DVDS?
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> A continuación resumó los envios que realizaré el próximo Lunes 19 de Junio (gente que no vive en Madrid):
> ...

----------


## Vielba

> Hola a todos,
> 
> Como ya comente en otro post hace bien poco, los amigos de la dama, han elaborado una página con los videos de nadaxaqui y shalakabula.


Por favor, ¿cuál es la página?.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Hola Vielba,

http://nadaxaqui.jinroh.org/

usuario: dama
pwd: nadaxaqui

Ahi tienes los capitulos del 1 al 12, los cuales he utilizado para los DVDs.

Un saludo.

----------


## Vielba

Yo he bajado unos cuantos en el asno pero esta mucho mejor aqui. Gracias.

----------


## Gandalf

Yo estoy fuera de la lista de afortunados, así que si hay alguno de la SEI de Madrid que los vaya a tener que me lo diga para ver si me puedo hacer una copia.

Gracias.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

ZIS-ZAS! Dos yoyas por lerdo. ¿Por qué no te pasas mañana por la quedada en Tres Cantos, eh? Como decía Miguel: If you want fish, wet your ass!

----------


## salsoul

> Iniciado por Miguel Díaz
> 
> Lo publicaré en pe-dos-pe...
> 
> 
> Cochino.


porque? asi lo podriamos disfrutar todos. Y se podria hacer con los 4 volúmenes, no?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Era un chiste, malo, pero chiste al fin y al cabo.

----------


## salsoul

vale   :Wink:   jejeje
es que no he pillado muy bien la ironia. Estoy de examenes en la Uni, y tengo ahora mismo los hemisferios cerebrales en stand-by

----------


## Bladimir Rojas

Y yo que soy de Chile?
Cómo lo consigo?

----------


## magolek

Si no es molestia, yo representaría a la isla de Tenerife. Así que si me podrías enviar uno, te lo agradecería. 

SAludos y gracias. 

Ya me comentas algo.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Hola a todos,

Por fin he acabado de grabar las 13 copias de la edición de en DVD de Nadaxaqui. En total han sido 39 DVDs grabados.

Los envios constan de los 3 DVDs, las 3 PORTADAS, un sobre y un sello. El lunes salen para allá (consideresé allá cada uno de los destinatarios).

En cuanto a la gente de Madrid, que eran unos cuantos, al final solo va a venir a por el DVD Zarkov, lo cual me ha sorprendido, la verdad.

Comento de nuevo la gente a que voy a hacer los envios para que no queden dudas:

Marcos el mago (Toledo), Vsalberto (Barakaldo), Damael (Malaga), Extremo (Las palmas), Gomobel (Zaragoza), Jacin (Alicante), Don. Ignoto (Xirivella), Correka (Algeciras), Logan21 (Girona) y Daniel Quiles (Almeria).

Espero que os guste, y que podamos continuar la cadena de envios a toda la gente que no ha podido entrar en el cupo que inicié.

PD: Según vayaís recibiendo los dvds me confirmeís que os han llegado.

Un abrazo para todos.

----------


## magodiego

yo tambien voy a recogerlo en persona

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Ok, te hago la copia ahora.

UN saludo.

----------


## magodiego

Oye Miguel, tu vas a la escuela de Tamariz en iniciacion 2? Yo voy a ini 1.

Lodigo porque me suena tu cara
Un saludo

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Efectivamente, a mi tambien me sonaba la tuya. Pues nos veremos por la escuela, y a partir de ahora nos podremos saludar... jejeje.

Te veo luego.
UN saludo.

----------


## Bladimir Rojas

> Y yo que soy de Chile?
> Cómo lo consigo?


Sniff!!! :( 

Somos varios... :-( 

Please...

----------


## sami

Hola Miguel,

Muchas gracias por la iniciativa, yo también estoy en la escuela de Tamariz ,no estoy seguro por tu foto pero creo nos vimos esta semana cuando actuó Jorge Blass.

Me interesaría mucho si haces otra quedada en Madrid o vernos en la propia escuela.

Muchas gracias, sólo he podido ver 2 o 3 veces el programa y tengo muchas ganas de ver los demás.

----------


## Vielba

> El único fallo que le encuentro es que debido a tipo de edición realizada en los DVDS cuando se termina de reproducir una actuación o escena concreta, el dvd vuelve al menu principal. La unica forma de solucionar esto sería que todo el dvd fuera un único fichero de video, y crear marcas de capitulos tipo dvd. Francamente, y dado que lo considero un DVD de estudio y no una pelicula, creo que esta carencia tampoco es para tanto.


Discrepo Miguel, la verdad es que se pueden hacer un montón de cosas en relación a la edición de DVD´s lo único es que según el programa que utilices hay cosas que te deja hacer y otras que no. Yo utilizo el NeroVision y este despues de reproducir un titulo te deja elegir entre volver al menu o que se siga reproduciendo con los siguientes.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

> Hola Miguel,
> 
> Muchas gracias por la iniciativa, yo también estoy en la escuela de Tamariz ,no estoy seguro por tu foto pero creo nos vimos esta semana cuando actuó Jorge Blass.
> 
> Me interesaría mucho si haces otra quedada en Madrid o vernos en la propia escuela.
> 
> Muchas gracias, sólo he podido ver 2 o 3 veces el programa y tengo muchas ganas de ver los demás.


Hola Sami, pues no recuerdo quien eres. Si me ves el Jueves por la escuela me saludas y nos conocemos en persona.

Un saludo.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Tal y como me habeís pedido algunos de vosotros, publico las portadas de los tres primeros dvds en formato jpg.

Yo utilizo Caratulator para imprimirlas en el tamaño adecuado.

Un saludo.

----------


## zarkov

Muy guapas las portadas Miguel.
Muchas gracias.

Una cosa ¿me podrías mandar también las cajas?  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 
Así hacías el completo.

Ahora en serio, he estado viendo algo y está muy bien y resulta muy práctico para estudio (que buena falta me hace).

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Zarkov, 

Ni que decir tiene que fue un placer contar contigo el Viernes pasado. Que muchas gracias por la invitacion, que no era necesaría, y que esperamos verte en mas ocasiones.

Un saludo.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Una cosa ¿me podrías mandar también las cajas?



Hola Ruso:

Ya te las paso yo. Este finde he hecho limpieza en casa y tengo separados unos DVD's promocionales que no valen para nada. Así que tengo cajas disponibles. Adjudicadas.

Eso sí, te las daré en la próxima quedada DESPUÉS de que nos hagas algun juego   :Lol:  

Reitero lo dicho por Miguel, fue un placer contar con vosotros el viernes. Eso si, la próxmia te dejas la cartera en casa, ¿vale? Corre de nuestra cuenta.

Pónme a los piés de tu señora... :twisted:

----------


## zarkov

> Iniciado por zarkov
> 
> Una cosa ¿me podrías mandar también las cajas?    
> 
> 
> Pónme a los piés de tu señora... :twisted:


Lo de las cajas era broma.
El placer fue nuestro a pesar de que nunca me habían forzado tanto  :Lol:   :Lol:  Lo pasamos en grande.
Sobre lo de los piés de mi señora, no lo haré porque tiene muy mala leshe (ahora que no me oye).
Ya nos veremos.

----------


## gomobel

Hola

El otro día con esto de que repitieron el segundo capítulo vi lo de la furgoneta y me pregunto... ¿Dónde está ese truco? No lo veo en los índices de detrás de las portadas...

Ah, otra cosa, confirmad porfa que son así los capítulos:

I - 1-2-3
II -4-5-6
III 7-8-9

Que ganas tengo ya de recibirlos, jejeje. Muchas gracias de nuevo Miguel.

Un saludo

Fer

----------


## letang

-repetido-

----------


## letang

Extremo, cuando vuelva a Canarias nos tenemos ke ver para hacer una copia de esta maravilla que ha hecho Miguel Diaz!.

Ejemplos de compañerismo y generosidad como este se agradecen en estos momentos de la magia en el que saltan chispas por todo.

En cuanto pueda hacer la copia y verlo ya te escribo Miguel, aunque desde ya te puedo asegurar que será increible, solo viendo los screenshot y las portadas se ve una profesionalidad y un buen gusto que tira pa tras! jejeje

Un saludo!

----------


## Miguel Díaz

> Hola
> 
> El otro día con esto de que repitieron el segundo capítulo vi lo de la furgoneta y me pregunto... ¿Dónde está ese truco? No lo veo en los índices de detrás de las portadas...
> 
> Ah, otra cosa, confirmad porfa que son así los capítulos:
> 
> I - 1-2-3
> II -4-5-6
> III 7-8-9
> ...


El "truco" de la furgoneta no esta en los DVDs, se me paso por completo. Lo metere en el 4º.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

> Extremo, cuando vuelva a Canarias nos tenemos ke ver para hacer una copia de esta maravilla que ha hecho Miguel Diaz!.
> 
> Ejemplos de compañerismo y generosidad como este se agradecen en estos momentos de la magia en el que saltan chispas por todo.
> 
> En cuanto pueda hacer la copia y verlo ya te escribo Miguel, aunque desde ya te puedo asegurar que será increible, solo viendo los screenshot y las portadas se ve una profesionalidad y un buen gusto que tira pa tras! jejeje
> 
> Un saludo!


Muchas gracias por tus comentarios Letang.

Un abrazo.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Hola a todos,

Os escribo para confirmar que ya estan enviados los prometidos DVD!!!

Espero que os gusten.
Comentar cuando los recibaís para saber que han llegado bien.

Un abrazo.

----------


## dante

No hay ningun representante de barcelona al que le pueda pedir una copia de los dvd, es que ya se que lo digo tarde pero me gustaria poder ver ese programa que por orarios me ha sido iimposible de seguir.

----------


## backflin

Yo tambien estaria interesado en recibirlo, de provincia barcelona.

----------


## gomobel

Recibido. Aun no los he probado pero seguro que van de maravilla...

Le mando un mail a *curioso* para quedar y darle sus copias.

Muchas gracias

Fernando

----------


## curioso

Estoy deseando verlos. Muchas gracias *Miguel* y *gomobel*.

----------


## Damael

Miguel, lo he recibido esta mañana, ¿lo enviaste ayer?. Pues Correos me ha impactado más que una ambiciosa sin tocar la baraja. 
Decías que vendría un sobre y un sello, no vienen, pero tampoco sé para que era, he revisado todos los post y no encuentro nada al respecto.
Vuelvo a darte las gracias por tanto trabajo y molestias que te has tomado. Sigue así, que personas desinteresadas y generosas quedan poquitas.
Saludos.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Un placer, y que lo disfruteís de verdad.

Un saludo.

----------


## Platiquini

Hola Miguel. Hoy me han llegado los dvds. Las carátulas eran muy grandes para las cajas de cds, pero las he reducido y estirado para que ajusten bien.
Muchas gracias.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Hola marcos, las caratulas eran para cajas grandes (de tipo pelicula), vamos para que quedara chulo a modo de colección.

Me alegro mucho de que os este llegando a todos tan sumamente rápido.

Un saludo

----------


## ExTrEm0

A mí seguro que me tarda más que a todos, porque además de que aquí el servicio de Correos es pésimo, en mi barrio lo es más ya que no es un barrio "principal" sino que hay calles incluso en la cuales no pueden pasar vehículos (callejones). Lo digo por si ven que no contesto.

----------


## vsalberto

Buenas.

Acabo de llegar a casa y encima de mi cama estaba el sobre verde.

Aun no los he visto pero ya están aquí, caratulas inclusive. Muchas gracias Miguel!!

Le voy a avisar al otro chico de Bilbao, y a ver si se los grabo.

Saludos!!

----------


## jacin

ya los tengo, :D  :D  :D 

todavia no he podido verlos pero ya estan en la estanteria de casa...

por cierto Miguel las caratulas podrias pasarlas en .psd o en el formato que las hiciste :Confused: 

pd.- quien quiera los DVD de alicante que me avise y se los grabare,tan solo pido paciencia.

----------


## Platiquini

> Buenas.
> 
> Acabo de llegar a casa y encima de mi cama estaba el sobre verde.
> 
> Aun no los he visto pero ya están aquí, caratulas inclusive. Muchas gracias Miguel!!
> 
> Le voy a avisar al otro chico de Bilbao, y a ver si se los grabo.
> 
> Saludos!!


Je, jejjjjjj. Justo lo que me ha pasado a mí. Entro en mi habitación, y encima de la cama un sobre verde. Automáticamente pensé que eran los maravillosos dvds.
Por cierto, los he estado viendo y están muy bien. Menuda comodidad y no veas si se aprende.

----------


## Platiquini

> Hola marcos, las caratulas eran para cajas grandes (de tipo pelicula), vamos para que quedara chulo a modo de colección.
> 
> Me alegro mucho de que os este llegando a todos tan sumamente rápido.
> 
> Un saludo


Ya, pero yo ya tenía en casa unas cajas de cds del todo a cien (de esas que venden de muchos colores, malísimas), y quise aprovecharlas. Pero ahora que lo pienso mejor, no me hubiése dolido comprar estuches de esos de las películas.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Yo lo tengo guardado en estuches grandes, y son la verdad, bastante baratos. Me costaron 1€ un paquete de 5 cajas negras.

Me alegro de que a todos os haya llegado bien.

Me falta por confirmar Ignoto y alguno más...

En cuanto a las portadas, si quereís publico en petit comité el PSD. Supongo que será para poder modificar los textos y demás.

Un saludo.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Ahi van esas portadas en PSD, junto con la fuente del texto que no viene con Windows.

http://rapidshare.de/files/23660108/...xaqui.zip.html

Un saludo.

----------


## gomobel

> Ahi van esas portadas en PSD, junto con la fuente del texto que no viene con Windows.
> 
> http://rapidshare.de/files/23660108/...xaqui.zip.html
> 
> Un saludo.


Gracias, jo además los psd. ¿Qué más podemos pedir? 

Muchas gracias :D

Fernando

 :Smile1:  PD: Jejeje ahora estoy grabando los dvd para curioso

----------


## ignoto

Do
Re

Mi no confirma nada.
Mi tiene deuvedeses.
Mi estaba esperando noticias de la piratería, digooo... fotocopiadoría.
Mi retirará cosas de cuerdas miercoles tarde.

Fa
Sol
La
Si

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Muchas gracias Ignoto

----------


## jacin

> En cuanto a las portadas, si quereís publico en petit comité el PSD. Supongo que será para poder modificar los textos y demás.


Yo por lo menos no tengo pensado modificar los textos,lo que si que queria era tener el archivo original con un poco mas de calidad y poder imprimirlo para si alguien me pide los DVD,ademas me llegaron un poco hechas polvo...esta gente de correos,jejeje.

----------


## logan21

A mi tampoco me ha llegado, pero no hay problem, seguro que durante la semana ya llegara. 
Atento al buzon :P

Saludoss

----------


## Vielba

*Miguel Díaz* una curiosidad ¿con que programa has hecho los DVD's?, es que yo también me los estoy haciendo y estoy considerando meter más de 3 programas en cada uno puesto que la calidad de los videos no es DVD si no un avi normal y el programa que yo uso, el Nerovision pone por defecto una calidad de unos 5000 kb/s mientras que los videos no tienen ni 2000 kb/s.

----------


## xicu

Hola Miguel, acabo de ver el post y no doy credito. Si es posible y estoy a tiempo apuntame a tu lista para asturias. Tu pones las condiciones

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Vielba, he utilizado "Sony DVD Architect".

Xicu, lo siento pero no tengo pensado realizar mas envios. En un post anterior comentaba todos los destinos geograficos a los cuales he enviado los dvd. Ponte en contacto con tu "usuario mas cercano" e intenta llegar a algun acuerdo para que te los envie.

Un saludo.

----------


## letang

Extremo, con la misma llego yo antes ke los DVDs! jajajaja

Pero como a la vuelta de Italia me voy a pasar por Madrid y Barcelona, si puedo los pillo alli, y si por alguna desgracia no llegasen a Canarias ya te los paso.

----------


## salsoul

pues ahora, si alguien tiene tiempo, ganas y espacio en el disco duro los podria compartir en *****, para que todos los podamos tener, no?   :Wink:

----------


## logan21

Me acaba de llegar el preciado sobre verde xDDD.
Muchas gracias Miguel, esta de P.M el DVD, te lo has currado mucho.
Cualquier cosa que necessites ya lo sabes  :Wink1: 
Decir, que si alguien le interesa un caratulador de portadas DVD(que he leido que algui buscaba) yo tengo uno de muy facil uso y funciona a la perfeccion. Hasta mi madre los sabe utilizar xDDDD
Mandarme un privado y os lo paso.

SAludos.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

> Cualquier cosa que necessites ya lo sabes


Creo recordar que necesitaba una tele de plasma para el salón de casa... pero ya veo que no os habeís rascao los bolsillos...   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Es broma!!!   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Me alegro de que te hayan gustado, menos mal, porque si os los envio y luego son una mierda, tu me contarás...   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Un abrazo.

----------


## _[amigo]_

Como dice "salsoul" no vendria nada mal que se colocaran en *****. Asi las gentes que no hemos podido acceder a él mediante el envio por correo tendriamos otra oportuidad  :Wink1:

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Sois muchos los que proponeís esa idea, y os aseguro que si me hubiera parecido tan facil, lo habría hecho así, y no grabando 30 DVDs para luego enviarlos.

El emu1e esta muy bien para cosas tipo 600 megas, pero os recuerdo que los 3 DVD son un total de 13 Gigas. 

¿¿¿Os vaís a bajar 13 Gigas del emu1e :Confused: 

Si aún asi, insistís no creo que haya mucho problema en hacer 3 zip uno para cada DVD y publicar en algun lado los elinks, pero insisto en que es una locura considerable.

Tener tambien en cuenta que el numero de fuentes sería mínimo, y la velocidad de descarga no sería de 40 ni 50 k.

Nu se...  :roll:

----------


## gomobel

Hola Miguel

ya le he dado los DVD a *curioso* :D Misión cumplida.

Fernando

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

A todo esto......... ¿De qué color será el sobre que me llegue mañana? Porque... ME LLEGARÁ, ¿NO?  :x (O le digo al 'conducto regalmentario' que te castigue sin paga este finde....)

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Pues intentaré que si, pero el problema es que no se al 100% si voy a poder ir a la quedada, porque hay quedada no?

Un saludo.

PD: Ruso, tienes 24 horas para aprenderte un juegecillo y deleitarnos!!!!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

No, no hay quedada (o al menos to no voy). tengo quedada.. con mi Santa!

Y no le toques los tegumentos escrotales al Ruso. Te advierto que me ha hablado de una rutinilla que me parece que será muy chula.

----------


## curioso

Pues sí, ya los tengo y les he echado un vistazo. Todo un deleite. Muchísimas gracias *Miguel*!. Y además nos hemos tomado algo *gomobel* y yo, hemos charlado un poco y me hecho unos juegos muy majos. Qué bonito es esto! Y luego le he hecho yo una versión del que hizo Tamariz el otro día en "carta blanca" y una de dos, o se ha apiadado de mi, o verdaderamente le ha causado un cierto efecto, qué ilusión!!!  :D Un saludo, Fernando.

Ciao

----------


## zarkov

> PD: Ruso, tienes 24 horas para aprenderte un juegecillo y deleitarnos!!!!


No me líes que acabo de abrir el GEC 1 y una baraja nueva y me parece que me voy a estar ocupado un ratillo.
Ya habrá tiempo más adelante.

Saludos

----------


## salsoul

ya esta por em*** el primer dvd. gracias al que lo haya compartido!!

----------


## kalandraka

bueno pues a ver si algun alma caritativo los cuelga en la mulita. A mi personalmente el tamaño y la velocidad no me importan. El tiempo es infinito!!!!!!!!
Gracias

----------


## Miguel Díaz

salsoul,

EL dvd que hay en el emu1e no es el que yo he hecho, lleva a ahí meses, pero solo lo tiene una fuente.

Un saludo.

----------


## salsoul

> salsoul,
> 
> EL dvd que hay en el emu1e no es el que yo he hecho, lleva a ahí meses, pero solo lo tiene una fuente.
> 
> Un saludo.


ok, gracias por la aclaración.  :Oops:

----------


## LeNoiR2222

ya hay 3 videos y una imagen en el e m u l e. y uno de ellos tiene 30 fuentes, sorprendente. 
una cosa miguel: no hay ninguna pag. en la que hayas subido algun video de nadaxaqui, he entrado a una que diste con el el nobre de usuario y la contraseña pero me da error. espero tu respuesta. Y me parece una gran iniciativa la que has llevado a cabo, pena que no la hubiera enterado a tiempo. :( 

un saludo

----------


## RESTIN

supongo que a la pagina a la cual se referia era la de jinroy realmente no lo c porque no me iva a leer todo el post en fin si es la de jinroy tienes que poner la pagian directamente en el buscador,y si no me equivoco la otra opcion es darle a f5 cuando te de el error.

----------


## LeNoiR2222

> la otra opcion es darle a f5 cuando te de el error.


se supone que dandole a actualizar o a f5 tiene que funcionar, lo he leido hace podo también en otro post, pero a mi no me funciona. gracias RESTIN, si alguien conoce la razon por la que no me funciona le agradeceria que la pusiera, gracias

un saludo

----------


## Miguel Díaz

La razón por la que no funciona es porque le habeís puesto la clave mal la primera vez, teniais puesto "Guardar contraseña" en el Internet Explorer, y ya no os la pide más.

Habra que buscar en la configuración del navegador como quitarla para que os la vuelva a pedir.

Un saludo.

----------


## LeNoiR2222

hola, hoy ya ha dejado de recordarme la contraseña y me ha dado la opurtunidad de`volver a intentarlo, esta vez he puesto mucha atención y he puesto letra por letra las dos partes, me ha vuelto a salir el error, le he dado a actualizar y otra vez lo mismo. ¡qué mala suerte tengo!  :-( 

un saludo

----------


## yiye_05

www.nadaxaqui.jinroh.org

user:dama
contraseña:nadaxaqui

todo en minusculas.


Un saludo yiye

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Por cierto,

RECOMENDACIÓN GENERAL
--------------------------------

Tirar el Internet Explorer a la basura, y descargaros el Firefox.

Un saludo.

----------


## LeNoiR2222

Muchas gracias, ya he encontrado la solución!!! he dejado en la basura internet explorer y he utilizado netscape 7.0 quer me va mucho mejor, ahora me toca bajarme algun video. gracias miguel.

un saludo

----------


## ExTrEm0

Miguel Días eres el %&$%$& amo!!! Ya me llegaron los "deuvedeses". Joder tío cómo te lo curras con las portadas y todo. Cualquier cosa, pide por esa boquita. Gracias infinitamente!!!

EDITADO:  Aquí tenéis las fotos de la portada puesta en un estuche de DVD.

----------


## trotamundo71

Saludos, amí también me interesaria tener esos DVD, pero el problema esque estoy en el Continente Africano, mas concretamente en Ceuta.
Como podrías hacerlo para recibirlo.

Mil gracias de Antemano.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Muchas gracias por tus palabras ExTrEm0, 

Y eso que pensabas que iba a "maldecir el día que puse el post"   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Al final no ha sido para tanto, y me alegro muchisimo de que os haya gustado.

Veo que tu te has dado cuenta de que las portadas eran para caja grande de peliculas... y no como Marcos el mago, que la ha recortado!!    :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   Es broma (bueno no es broma, pero que no va con maldad).

trotamundo71, ya no haré mas envios, lo siento mucho. Comentalo con alguno de los que lo ha recibido para ver si quiere continuar la cadena.

Un abrazo para todos.

----------


## zarkov

Barrato, barrato, paisa.
Tengo tres DVD's moi buenos todo completo, barratos.
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

¡Mientes Ruso! Te costaron una pastizarra en tapas y bebida.  :Lol:  

Y que no se repita, machote. Se agradece un montón el detalle que tuviste, pero cada uno se paga lo suyo (eso sí, en la próxima tu Sra. y tu seréis convenientemente invitados)

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Previo paso por el escenario y ejecución de un juego, aunque sea el de las 21 cartas o el de la posada (grandes clasicos de la magia profana).

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## zarkov

Que pena ¿no os lo he dicho?

Resulta que se me cerró el baúl donde guardo los sables y me pilló una mano, así que el asunto tendrá que esperar un poco.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## trotamundo71

SAlam malekum. Alguienpuede enviarme los DVD.

Sukram (gracias)

----------


## LeNoiR2222

Miguel Díaz:



> ya no haré mas envios, lo siento mucho. Comentalo con alguno de los que lo ha recibido para ver si quiere continuar la cadena.


ya ha hecho mucha gente la misma pregunta, lee antes.

un saludo

----------


## BANDIDO

hola, aqui un cartomago principiante de Palma de Mallorca, habria alguna alma caritativa que me puediese hacer llegar los dvd??

----------


## LeNoiR2222

si lo que de verdad quieres es ver los videos de nadaxaqui puedes bajartelos, como ya se ha dicho varias veces en esta pág.
http://www.nadaxaqui.jinroh.org/
usuario dama
password nadaxaqui

recomiendo la lectura de todas las respuestas antes de preguntar. 

un saludo

----------


## joepc

A ver si ponen el 13, que tengo ganas de acabar con todos y grabarlos.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Por motivos ajenos a mi, el amigo Correka no ha recibido los DVDs en su domicilio.

Sería alguien tan amable de enviarselos por mi (alguien de los que sí lo habeís recibido) :Confused: ?

Gracias por adelantado.
Un saludo.

----------


## acesfirex

No puedo bajar los DVD alguien me ayuda  :Confused:  :Confused: ?

----------


## Jmac

No puedo entrar en la pagina, me dice "Forviden" y no sale nada para usuario y contraseña.

Tampoco consigo bajar un paquete que incluye los capitulos 1 al 7.

----------


## acesfirex

Alguien nos puede ayudar a bajar los DVDS les agradeceria.
GRACIAS

----------


## sirmac1

quitale las 3 w de delante

----------


## NiponT

con esa clave y contraseña no funciona me los podeis mandar a mi tb?

----------


## trotamundo71

debes escribirlo tal cual lo pongo aqui

http://nadaxaqui.jinroh.org/

usuario: dama
contraseña: nadaxaqui

----------


## djeid06

Buenas! yo soi de Malgrat de mar, provincia de Barcelona, y tambien estoi interesao en el Dvd :D

----------


## Jmac

Hola a tod@s.

Mi pregunta es para Miguel Diaz tambien Mago de la edicion de video.

Aunque ya lo he dicho con anterioridad, vuelvo a hacerlo publico, admiro tu arduo trabajo pues se el tiempo que se pierde, casi siempre de beneficencia (no lucrativo). a mi tambien ma gusta el tema, ¿ Como se soluciona que el capitulo 5 no es divx, parece ser ASF (WMV) con menor calidad, al menos a la vista, ¿ lo reconviertes primero a divx?.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Hola Jmac gracias por tus palabras.

El capitulo 5 si es un divx, dado que yo los descargue todos de la web de JinRoh.

Un saludo.

----------


## Vielba

Ya tengo el video del programa 13 de Nada x Aqui, en realidad son 2 los que tengo uno está entero y a resolución 352x288, al otro le falta minuto y medio pero la resolución es de 528x400. Mientras los bajaba mandé un mp a *JinRoh* para que me dijera el acceso para subirlos a su web y me dijo que cuando los tuviera que me lo decía pero no se nada de él hace 4 días si alguno sabe algo por favor comunicádselo, pues aunque alguno de vosotros me dijera como subirlos no quiero hacerlo sin su permiso.

----------


## jacin

Me temo que sin su permiso es imposible subirlos...necesitas el acceso al ftp.

----------


## Vielba

Gracias *jacin*...



> aunque alguno de vosotros me dijera como subirlos *no quiero hacerlo sin su permiso*.

----------


## jacin

ok...no lei la frase entera,jeje.
Sorry

----------


## Vielba

A mi también me suele pasar *jacin*, no te preocupes, yo suelo decir cuando me pasa esto: _"¡Qué bueno es leer, de las cosas que te enteras!"_.

Por otro lado ya está disponible el programa 13 de Nada x Aqui, al final he subido el de mejor calidad, aunque le falte minuto y medio del principio.

----------


## eXistenZ

Gente, para los que dicen que da error en la página, tras poner el usuario y la contraseña, solo teneis que darle a actualizar y os funcionara sin ningun problema, eso fue lo que ocurrio conmigo  :Smile1: 

Saludos: eXistenZ

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Acabo de tener un Dejavu... esto ya lo he vivido.

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## magomago

Bueno se que igual llego un poco tarde al avento , pero algun alma cartitativa podria enviarmelos.
Os comento mi caso:
Tengo todos los programas en Divx ,para mi bien me valen para mi disfrute personal,pero el mes que viene me voy a una pequeña ciudad del Reino Unido de viaja con mi novia,la cuestión es que preguntando en foros de magos del Reino Unido (Maravillosos son los foros),descubro que hay una sociedad en dicha ciudad.
Le escribo un email a su presidente para saber si se reunen en verano y me puedo unir a su reunion,el presidente me contesta que se van de vacaciones,pero que si voy que pueden hacer una reunion especial (Esto me sorprende y me acojona),bueno pues la cuestion es que seguro que me reunire con alguno y pues dada su amabilidad queria obsequiarles con algun programa de magia con magos españoles y en vez de llevarles mis cutre-DVD,pues si tengo los que hizo Miguel Diaz pues creo que serian un poco mas presentables que los mios.
Bueno si puede ser que alguien me los envie , se los compro ,cambio por DVD mios en sesiones de baile erotico festivo,si no puede ser les llevo mis cutre-DVD en Divx y punto.

----------


## Nether

Pero igualmente tendrás que llevarte los tuyos, porque al gran trabajo de Miguel Díaz le falta la guinda del pastel, que son los últimos 4 capítulos de Nada x Aqui. Lo cierto es que estamos todos como hienas a la espera de q se decida a sacarlo al ***** o la forma en que el prefiera, pero de momento, si quieres enseñarles toda la temporada, lo máximo que podrás enseñarles es hasta el capítulo 9. El resto se lo tendrán que ver en Divx. :D

----------


## Nether

------Editado--------
Doble post, sorry xD

----------


## pachini

y estos DVDeses los podria compartir alguien en el "e_burro" (p2p) ?   pienso que seria mas rapido para todo el que los quisiera, en lugar de estar mandandolos de aqui pa ya...

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Nether,

Prometo el Vol. 4, lo que no se es cuando, porque ahora estoy hasta arriba de curro y de temas de estudio.

Un abrazo para todos.

----------


## magomoksha

Miguel, admiro el servicio que has hecho al compartir con colegas estos DVD.
Yo vivo en Argentina y gracias a Dios, los tengo y me encantaron todos los programas, he leido también en el foro algunos post sobre comentarios del mismo, es un programa excelente y creativo.
Felicitaciones a los magos españoles.
Sean felices
Mario

----------


## gomobel

> Nether,
> 
> Prometo el Vol. 4, lo que no se es cuando, porque ahora estoy hasta arriba de curro y de temas de estudio.
> 
> Un abrazo para todos.


Permíteme una sugerencia para cuando lo tengas (no considere esto NADIE como que yo estoy metiendo prisa, sólo una idea) 

El programa PANDO es una especie de bittorrent y funciona realmente bien, podría ser una idea para colgar el 4 volumen online.

Un saludo y enhorabuena de nuevo por tu trabajo, me encantan esos dvd

Fernando

----------


## tenkal

hola a todos, que tengo que hacer para poder conseguir esta serie de dvds..


un magico saludo a todos

----------


## Raicon

me apunto.

----------


## jonbra

En la zona de Bilbao, yo también me apunto

Ekhipoliki,
Jonbra

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Yo me apunto a la zona de Madrid (si no es molestia)

----------


## Sombrero

Vale... ¿Para Murcia hay algo? :-( 

Si alguien de Alicante o cerca los tiene, yo pago a contrarembolso en correos y ya está, si no es molestia.

Please contestad.

Saludos :!:

----------


## tenkal

yo tb me apunto si puede ser, un magico saludo desde asturias

----------


## gabor

me encanta ese programa si no es mucha molstia yo tambien lo quiero

----------


## Vielba

Éste vídeo es un ejemplo de la calidad en la que voy a grabar la próxima temporada de Nada x Aquí. Es un anuncio grabado de la TDT de *cuatroº* que he grabado en el ordenador, me gustaría que me diérais vuestra opinión.

Los datos del archivo son:

Sistema:
Tipo MPEG-II

Vídeo:
Ancho 528
Alto 576
Frecuencia de imagen 25.00
Velocidad de bits 15000000 bit/s

Audio:
Nivel Layer-II
Modo Estéreo conjunto
Velocidad de bits 128 Kbit/s
Toma de muestras 48000

----------


## joepc

La calidad es perfecta, muy muy buena, tal vez habria que bajar un poco la velocidad del video, ya que me parece a mi que van a salir archivos muy grandes.

----------


## Vielba

Pues podríamos estar hablando de 1200 Mb por programa y aquí vienen los peros... el video de muestra es tal cual simplemente recortado en frames, la calidad es la que da la capturadora, recortar los frames y rehacer el video sin quitar la calidad son 5 min, si lo bajo de calidad nos vamos a... Horas de codificación y luego recordemos hay que subirlo a la web con lo cual prefiero dejarlo así y que dispongais del video cuanto antes, además con la calidad de estos videos con tres programas se podrían grabar en un DVD sin tocarlos porque esta calidad merece la pena.

P.D.: Lo que me plantea dudas es el modo de comparticion tal vez un programa p2p vendría mejor para estos tamaños.

----------


## joepc

No se si encontraras allgun sitio donde te dejen colgar tangas megas, yo creo que es mas rapido y practico un emule o torrent.

----------


## Jesus el mago

como puedo conseguir los dvd en castellón??

gracias

----------


## Patito

Vielba, la calidad es genial! Y supongo que si lo pasaras a DivX o XVid se quedaría en menos megas, aunque como dices, son horas de codificación. Además que no se podría grabar un DVD como DVD, sino como datos y punto.

Yo optaría por torrent, que es más rápido que la burra...

Saludos!

----------


## Vielba

Lo que me echa para atrás en la conversión del video son las horas de codificación y la pérdida de calidad yo desde luego para mi los voy a dejar así y para vosotros no os quiero dar menos habrá quien quiera esta calidad y quien se conforme con menos, cuando llegue el día ya veremos que hago.
Jinroh tiene actualmente colgada la temporada 1 (400 Mb x 13 = 5200 Mb) de NxA y algún otro video y no creo que tuviera problema para dejarme subirlos, pero me pongo en vuestra situación a la hora de bajar los programas en qué velocidad y qué problemas os encontraríais para bajarlos sin un gestor y si los gestores ofrecen buena velocidad, etc. así que yo tenía pensado hacer un torrent y punto por que no me gusta la mulita para estas cosas.

P.D.: Es posible que me ponga en contacto con Jinroh y que haga pruebas antes de la fecha, os avisaría para ver que tal.

----------


## Vielba

Necesito un poquito de colaboración para probar un torrent que he subido a un tracker, del video de ejemplo anterior, es que no se bien como van los torrents por que no he creado nunca un torrent.

Si podéis descargadlo y probad si os baja y si es que si como si no pues me avisáis y si alguno sabe como van pués agradecería su colaboración.

Mi duda en este sentido es si con ese torrent y teniendo el cliente torrent abierto ya os bajaría o si tengo que hacer algo más por que el torrent creo que está bien creado.

----------


## joepc

El torrent funciona, pero no salen fuentes (igual no estas conectado).

----------


## Vielba

A ver he puesto el video a compartirlo y a descargarlo. En la descarga veo un cliente con ip 87.218.... y en la compartición este sería el enlace:

enlace torrent

----------


## JinRoh

> Lo que me echa para atrás en la conversión del video son las horas de codificación y la pérdida de calidad yo desde luego para mi los voy a dejar así y para vosotros no os quiero dar menos habrá quien quiera esta calidad y quien se conforme con menos, cuando llegue el día ya veremos que hago.
> Jinroh tiene actualmente colgada la temporada 1 (400 Mb x 13 = 5200 Mb) de NxA y algún otro video y no creo que tuviera problema para dejarme subirlos, pero me pongo en vuestra situación a la hora de bajar los programas en qué velocidad y qué problemas os encontraríais para bajarlos sin un gestor y si los gestores ofrecen buena velocidad, etc. así que yo tenía pensado hacer un torrent y punto por que no me gusta la mulita para estas cosas.
> 
> P.D.: Es posible que me ponga en contacto con Jinroh y que haga pruebas antes de la fecha, os avisaría para ver que tal.



Sobre la web, el problema para la 2º temporada es el espacio en disco duro. Antes tenia unos 80GB, pero fue una oferta, que expira este mes, (bajo a 20GB) y necesito espacio para mis asuntos personales, además de para los videos (Ahora mismo tengo 12GB ocupados).

Creo que sería posible arañar algo de espacio la seccion de "Videos Variados" (Dejar solo los de productos españoles, Tamariz & Pepe Carrol)
 Para centrarnos en NadaxAqui (igual que hicimos con Shakabula, no daba a basto, con algunos capitulos de hasta 900MB)

La verdad es que no se, pero supongo que me las apañaré xD

----------


## Vielba

Hola Jinroh, yo pensaba que quitarías la 1ª temporada no creo que haya ningún despistado, de todas maneras me inclino más por el torrent, a ver si me ayudáis y consigo saber como van sin subirlos a ninguna página de torrents..

----------


## M.Guillem

K tal me gustaria k me passaras los videos de nada por aqui merxi

----------


## Jmac

JinRoh, aunque no es el sitio de hablar de esto, la idea de ir cribando es buena, yo baje los capitulos de NadaxAqui, sin embrago no tendo ninguno de Shalakabula, podria ser una buena idea si tu como dueño, y para los que no tenemos la coleccion de Shalacabula,  seria subir un capitulo rotativo de Shalacabula, es decir el uno de Shalacabula mas el uno segunda temporada de NadaxAqui, el segundo de Shalakabula quitando el primero de Shalakabula mas el correspondiente de NadaxAqui y dado que estaran los nuevos de NadaxAqui, se bajan los dos al tiempo. Tambien lo podrias hacer igual con la pimera temporada de NadaxAqui, ahorrarias espacio y creo que muchos estariamos mas contento. En fin la decision como he dicho antes es tuya, sin olvidar que tendrias mas trabajo pero el grueso lo haria el ordenador y la adsl. Si tienes alguna duda enviame un MP.

----------


## M.Guillem

Me gustaria k me passaras los capitulos de Nada X aqui ok contacta con migo en guillem.cas@wanadoo.es on el el msn guillem1235@hotmail.com

----------


## Jmac

Vielba, ¿ has hecho la cuenta de la muestra ?, contando que fuera de 20", en un minuto serian 3 X 45 min que dura X 13.3 Mb que ocupa la muestra da la friolera de casi ¡¡¡ 1.8 Gb !!!, otra cosa, has comentado que el Bitrate el 15 Mb. y lo he pasado a un analizador y me dice 6 Mb. VBR, ¿ de donde has sacado lo de 15 MB.?.

----------


## Vielba

> ¿ de donde has sacado lo de 15 MB.?.


De tu chistera... :D, en serio ábrelo con el TMPGEnc 4.0 o con el HT Video Editor




> Vielba, ¿ has hecho la cuenta de la muestra ?


Si la hice pero con una grabación de laSexta desgraciadamente el formato de emisión de laSexta y de cuatroº son distintos y 1 minuto de laSexta son unos 29 Mb y 1 minuto de cuatroº 40 Mb...

----------


## Jmac

Vielba, en cuanto a la diferencia en megas es por la cantidad de canales comprimidos que dicho de alguna manera, esten en un canal*.
Lo he probado en Power DVD y esto es lo que dice 5,96 Mbps,

canal* espacio en megas dentro de la banda, en UHF 8 Mg BG en España, en television analogica es asi, en el mismo espacio normalmente van 4 canales digitales en comprimido.

----------


## Vielba

Vale estas son las pruebas de la defensa... son los dos programas en donde he visto la velocidad de bits.

Y aprovechando que una de dos o te has informado o sabes del tema este de los canales, lanzo una preguntita si laSexta, CNN+, 40 Latino y cuatroº en la TDT están en el mismo grupo, ¿por qué 1 minuto de grabación de laSexta son 30Mb, 1 de CNN+ son 26Mb, 1 de 40 Latino son 26Mb y 1 de cuatroº son 41Mb?, ¿por qué tanta diferencia?, me podrías decir por el formato, el audio el video, pués si eso cuenta, pero es que CNN+ y cuatroº tienen exactamente el mismo formato de grabación y las mismas características y son 15Mb de diferencia.

----------


## Jmac

Vielba, no te equivocas, es la segunda por ser parte de mi trabajo indirectamente, en cuanto a lo que me preguntas en la info del transpondedor del canal en que sintonizas te dice, cuales digitales pertenecen a el y la señal en dB. al que la recibes, significa que si hay el mismo numero, por ejemplo 4, todos deben tener el mismo Bitrate, si por el contrario, son menos puede ser que alguno por sistema o por ocupacion de canal tenga mayor Bitrate, de todas formas me imformare mas a fondo. Por cierto, ¿ que en que canales sintonizais la TDT ?, en mi zona son los ultimos de la banda, a partir del canal 59, y eso tiene un problema añadido, los cables antiguos o de mala calidad que yo afectuosamente les llamo " cables de guita "   :Lol:  , tienes mucha perdida y en consecuencia hay que amplificar mas, que como consecuencia la relacion señal ruido es peor, si es colectiva o hay una pequeña distribucon se produce ROE, como consecuencia hay chasquidos en el sonido y errores de beer. Y ya son muchas consecuencias.

No me extiendo mas que esto es mucha tecnica pero si os gusta, en otro momento sigo.

Ah, se me olvidaba, no te extiendo mas el tema Deco TDT porque lo tengo averiado y la garantia es llamando aun num. de telefono, y no lo puedo reparar, posoblemente sepas, eso es irreparable debido a la alta integracion tecnologica.

----------


## Vielba

No te he entendido demasiado pero si te puedo decir que la frecuencia de estos cuatro canales es la 842000 y si son los últimos de la banda, pero yo no he notado ninguna perdida, ni chasquidos de sonido. Y sigo sin entender la diferencia de megas en la grabación de CNN+ y cuatroº teniendo los dos las mismas características de audio y video.

----------


## JinRoh

[UN POCO OT]

 Aunque no sea el tema apropiado, sobre la web nadaxaqui.... etc :

Dentro de poco, la mayoria de videos de la sección "Videos Variados" van a ser borrados  :evil: Así que si quereis descargarlos, aprovechad ya  :Wink1: 

[/OT]

----------


## JinRoh

[Siguiendo el OT...]

Version 2 de la web lanzada. Nos adaptamos a la web 2.0. Nuevo aspecto y diseño en PHP y AJAX. Posibilidad de ordenar los archivos por Fecha de Emisión, Nombre, Tamaño... 

Llevo toda la semana trabajando en ella, y creo que ya está lista para ver la luz.

[OT /off]

----------


## sirmac1

JinRoh una pregu,yo me ando bajando lo de nada x aqui y mañana me descargare el ultimo capi,y la pregu es,vas a volver  a resubir en alguna pagina los de shalakabula y enlaces variados?o podias ponerlo en descarga directa nop¿?en alguna pagina....asias adelantadas

----------


## Reonaru

Me gustaria el tener uno de esos videos, el detalel es que estoy un poquitin lejos (Caracas, Venezuela)...pero igual os mando un abrazo y a seguir apoyandonos....saludos

----------


## Vielba

Aviso a navegantes, ya sabéis que prometí grabar Nada x Aquí de la TDT para tener una excelente calidad pero he de advertir que muy a pesar mío hay problemas o de señal o de antena en mi comunidad y hay veces en que la TDT no se recibe bien por lo que no estaría mal si alguien más pudiera grabarlo aparte de mi.

----------


## danigui84

Holaa a todos me acabo de leer las 18 paginas de este hilo y me gustaria mucho tener los DVD, no he visto quien es el "representante" en Barcelona!!! si alguien de Barcelona lo tiene me podria decir algo por favor? podriamos quedar y asi conozco a alguien..
Saludosss!

----------


## ExTrEm0

Si eres de Barna, de vez en cuando hacen quedadas: 3D, Dante, Nemesis, 2T... Seguro que alguno de ellos tiene el DVD. Infórmate con ellos.

----------


## Zurraspas

Ya se que no es un foro de Edición de Video pero, alguien me puede explicar que es el Bitrate??

----------


## Shade

Mejor a que te lo explique cualquiera... http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bitrate

----------


## danigui84

Jacke asi por encima: a la hora de comprimir video (o audio) a mas bitrate mas calidad de imagen y mas espacio ocupa.
Saludosss

----------


## wdf87

yo tambien estoy interesado en que me psçases los videos,y quisera saber si los videos son instructivos,muchas gracias

----------


## Miguel Díaz

> yo tambien estoy interesado en que me psçases los videos,y quisera saber si los videos son instructivos,muchas gracias


Instructivo es leerse los post de principio a fin antes de opinar.

Un saludo.

----------


## sirmac1

Alguien va a poner a bajar la 2 temporada?a 350 megas mas o menos?

----------


## gones

Jo vaya,parece q llego tarde...weno yo soy de madrid si alguien los tiene y no le importa pasarmelo que me lo diga please.

Gracias

Un saludo

----------


## HellLois

Bueno a mi me gustaria tenerlos, aunque creo que de Galicia hay poco por estos lares.
Por cierto Miguel el menu mola mucho.   :Smile1:  

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## magohel

hola , alguien tiene los dvds nadaxaqui?

----------


## leonard

Increíble lo que hace un foro...esas son las cosas que a uno le agradan de gente que se dedique a hacer cosas positivas y que ayuden a elaborar cada vez mas.....

PD: Rosario, Argentina....como se puede hacer llegar? gracias!!!!

----------


## aiturran

Santiago, Chile...
Cómo se pueden hacer llegar?

Gracias a todos los involucrados en esta excelente iniciativa.
Saludos

----------


## El Duende

Hola, sé que llego tarde a leer el post, pero me registre una vez ya staban repartidos  :-( ¿aún hay alguna manera de hacérlos enviar? espero respuesta, gracias ^^

----------


## marsal0

Siento llegar tarde tambien como el pasado mensaje.
No hace mucho que me he registrado y seguia NADA X AQUI.
En ver el post alucine pero al saber que ya estan repartidos...
Si hay alguna manera, cualquiera, de que pueda conseguir uno...
Ya sabeis.
Muchas gracias a todos los del FORO
_________________
Si la gente vuela con aviones...
... yo vuelo con la ilusión.

----------


## EDU GAVARDA

A mi tb me gustaria tenerlos. Alguien podria ser tan amable.......
Espero que si. Muchas gracias

----------


## Juan Luis Rubiales

Hombre ya que estais, yo tambien me apunto!!

----------


## omunz

no están disponibles para descargar en el algún servidor?
así ya los quemo en mi casa

----------


## Un.Fragment

En la burra los teneis todos. 

Saludos!

----------


## vakk

yo envie un mensaje y me fui korriendo y y kuando vine no se envio... :(

yo soy oto de los que le gustaria tenerlos... que es eso de la burra?
donde los puedo conseguir?
gracias por molestarte en acer esos dvds!
por lo que e leido son fascinantes no? alguien de malaga me los podria conseguir o de alguna otra forma??¿?¿?¿?
gracias 
saludoss

----------


## vakk

perdón por las faltas ortográgifas de antes pero tenia prisa en escribir antes de que sea mas tarde,
disculpen.

----------


## Un.Fragment

> yo soy oto de los que le gustaria tenerlos... que es eso de la burra?


Un programa de descarga, yo diria que el más usado, e-mula. Yo tengo practicamente todos los episodios en el pc, pero no he hecho el montage de menús y caratulas ni nada. Además si os fijais el post es del 2006, lo que pasa es que magohel lo "resucitó"pag.18.

Un saludo.

----------


## vakk

ah vale ya lo entiendo... aqui lo llamamos e-mule pero me resultó raro la burra jeje bueno pues gracias pero de todas formas si alguien tiene los 2 volúmenes esos si me los pudiera grabar..jejej
saluuuuuudoss

----------


## vimartinez87

¿podríais decir de que servidor os los bajais? yo utilizo saugtube y aun me faltan aunque tengo bastantes. me vendría muy bien saber de que servidor para tenerlos todos. Muchas gracias.

----------


## vakk

e-mule y  ares, nose mas jeje

----------


## Tanthalas

Yo me apunto a lo del DVD   :Lol:

----------


## magic-o

yo tambien lo necesito por prescripción médica como dijo alguno por ahí...jejeje

----------


## mmantilla

Enormemente interesado en estos DVDs desde venezuela... Saludos!

----------


## lamagiadegardy

Hola a todos, yo tambien tengo una edicion de todos los programas de Nada X Aqui en dvd por Temporadas emitidas
para los que no conozcan mis trabajos de edicion en dvd, solo comentaros que los dvds tienen cada programa un submenu y dentro de este, menus para cada actuacion o presentacion de juego
-Nada x Aqui 1º Temporada 5 dvds
-Nada x Aqui 2º Temporada 5 dvds
-Nada x Aqui 3º Temporada 4 dvds de momento
saludos
gardy
lamagiadegardy@hotmail.com

----------


## serxu

como podría hacerme con una copia de esos dvds? estoy en madrid estudiando, eres de aqui?

----------


## tenacillas

yo quiero!!

----------


## Anamaga

hola a todos; lamagiadegardy, ¿Cómo podría coseguir una copia de esos DVDs?, Si tengo que hacer algo o pagar algo, solo dilo.
Muchas gracias saludos  :Oops:

----------


## dragonate

La verdad es que estaria muy bien pillarselos que hay que hacer??

----------


## letang

Mandadle un e-mail a gardy diciéndole qué temporadas queréis y así os dirá el precio de los DVDs y los gastos de envío.

Ha dejado su dirección de correo en su mensaje.

----------


## Anamaga

Muchas gracias gardy por ofrecerte a la entrega de esos dvds y gracias también a letang, ya le he mandado el email. 
Saludos a todos!! :P

----------


## mymy74

lamagiadegardy, te he mandado un e-mail. Ya me contaras.

Gracias y saludos

----------


## Mixmi

Si se están haciendo copias a granel, si no se cobra por ellas, si todo el mundo queremos estos DVDs, en cualquiera de sus ediciones,... ¿por qué no se cuelgan en una comunidad de intermcambio? (Que en este caso no creo que estemos hablando de piratear) o mejor aún ¿por qué no se hace una recogida de firmas y se envían a la cadena de televisión para que edite ella misma estos DVDs a un precio para "humanos"?   :Wink:

----------


## letang

> si no se cobra por ellas [...] ¿por qué no se cuelgan en una comunidad de intermcambio?


En la primera edición Miguel Díaz se ofreció a grabarlos y enviarlos gratis a unos cuantos destinatarios, sin abusar. Para gente de una misma provincia pues enviaba uno y ellos se apañaban para copiarlo entre ellos.

El caso es que al tiempo resurgió, pero Miguel ya dejó este tema. Lo hizo en su día de manera voluntaria pero ya acabó.

Ahora ha salido el tema de Gardy, pero Gardy se dedica profesionalmente a vender estas recopilaciones, así que es normal que Gardy os ofrezca su material a la venta, a un precio razonable, pero no de forma gratuita como quizá algunos podéis habido pensar (si me equivoco corrígeme Gardy, pero he visitado tu web varias veces y creo que todo tu material es para vender, no para regalar). Por eso indiqué en mi mensaje que le escribiérais que él ya os informaría de precios.

Sobre colgarlos en un portal de descarga, pues también se ha hecho, creo que hasta antes de ese parón estaban todos colgados, pero no recuerdo la dirección. Y con los de ahora también se están subiendo a distintos medios de compartir archivos.

Si el programa ha tenido estos parones y estas modificaciones es porque no era uno de los programas con más audiencia, así que por ahora olvidáos de que la cadena edite el programa en formato DVD.
Esa "recogida de firmas" que propones para ellos serán cuatro gatos y no les compensa el trabajo de editar y distribuir ese material.

----------


## Anamaga

_o mejor aún ¿por qué no se hace una recogida de firmas y se envían a la cadena de televisión para que edite ella misma estos DVDs a un precio para "humanos"?_ 
Estoy totalmente deacuerdo con Mixmi. Yo me apunto.

Pd: lo escribí antes de que saliera lo escrito por letang.
A pesar de todo, creo que no se pierde nada por intentarlo, me parece buena idea.

----------


## Mixmi

Lamentablemente no cuento con el tiempo necesario para realizar la recogida de firmas; pero sí sé una cosa: Cuando en maketing se estudian las iniciativas de particulares, hay muchos factores que se tienen en cuenta y que sirven para extrapolar cifras.

Por ejemplo (voy a aproximar los porcentajes porque no recuerdo los datos exáctos para el ejemplo). Si vas al cine y hay fallos en la proyección de la peli, se calcula que si el problema no ha sido grave, sólo lo verán el 60% de los espectadores. No a todos les molestará, puede que la gente a la que le siente mal sea sólo un 40% de la sala. Ahora, sólo el 10% podría estar dispuesto a quejarse. Y al terminar la peli sólo lo hace un 3%.

Desde el punto de vista de marketing, cada persona que llega a quejarse durante una proyección representa a mucha mucha otra que no se quejó pero que tampoco se sintió agusto.

De esta misma manera, si se recogen 1.000 firmas para la edición de los DVD, representarán a fácil 25.000 personas que podrían estar interesadas en comprar estos DVDs y que no firmaron por no enterarse de la recogida de firmas, por no apetecerles firmar, ... si a estas 25.000 personas se le suma una campaña de comunicación; pues no creo que vendiesen 500.000 copias; pero llegar a las 25.000 - 30.000 unidades sería posible. Y esas ya son cifras interesantes para editar un DVD.

Cuantas más firmas se recojan, mejor. Cada firma representa a muchas más de una persona... con la mía contad si alguien se lanzase.   :Smile1:

----------


## Borja Magia Ilicitana

Una pregunta que tengo yo, nada x aqui cuando lo hacen? que dia? y a que hora? porque yo creia que eran los sábados pero no.

----------


## Babylon

Creo que ya no lo hacen porque si miras la página de Cuatro, no sale ni en la lista de programas

----------


## Borja Magia Ilicitana

Por eso lo digo esque fui a cuatro y no ponia nada y me extrañó por eso lo preguntaba. Gracias

----------


## thexavi

¿Cómo hacer para conseguirlos?

Yo quiero tenerlos

----------


## el magico tete

me gustaria que me pases esos vidos o queme pasaras un link para descargarmelos

muchas gracias 
dejame un mensaje privado y ablamos

----------


## Rubix

Uno mas que se une a la iniciativa. Si eres tan amable de decirme la forma de conseguirlos te lo agradeceria mucho.

Saludos!

----------


## Anamaga

Hola, como ya me dijeron antes a mi, la forma de conseguirlos es mandando un mp a lamagiadegardy y él os dirá todo lo que necesiteis.
Un saludo

----------


## aitorlarrea

yo soy de bilbao, si alguien por aqui los tiene que me diga
gracias, un saludo

----------


## Babylon

Del e-mul3 te los puedes bajar. Yo hace unos dias que me estoy bajando unos capitulos pero aun no se han acabado de bajar, cuando los tenga os digo a ver que tal, porque por el e-mul3 sale cada cosa...

----------


## Chapulín

Comentario Off-topic:
En el e-mul3, al menos en mi versión, cuando NO está descargando, puedes previsualizar lo que estás bajando haciendo click derecho sobre lo deseado.
Así te evitarás problemas o no   :Oops:  ...
Nos vemos!

----------


## aitorlarrea

no puedo bajarlos del emule por varias razones, resumidas en:
tengo una conexion de mierda y tres pc's en casa...
Vamos, que tardaria menos pidiendoselo a los Reyes Magos...

Asi que se agradeceria una copia...

 :Oops:  acabo de llegar y ya estoy pidiendo jajaja

----------


## Babylon

> Comentario Off-topic:
> En el e-mul3, al menos en mi versión, cuando NO está descargando, puedes previsualizar lo que estás bajando haciendo click derecho sobre lo deseado.
> Así te evitarás problemas o no   ...
> Nos vemos!


Es verdad  :Oops:   Me lo temia, dos no lo son i el otro lleva muy poco descargado y aun no lo puedo ver  :(

----------

